# South Carolina GTO's give a shout out!



## Aiptasia (Apr 19, 2005)

Myrtle Beach here, where are ya'll from?


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

moving from Oklahoma to greenville sc arty:


----------



## Catinaround69 (Apr 9, 2005)

Myrtle Beach here too!!!!

I'm live in Socastee.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

where is the place to go for mods and or a place to run our GOATS in S.C.?,,I will be living in Greenville.


----------



## Rockit_GTO (Apr 28, 2005)

Fort Mill just outside of Charlotte


----------



## GMMike (Dec 23, 2004)

Would any body like to cruise down to Jefferson Pageland Dragway south east of Charlotte for a get together? Myself and two business partners purchased the track last month. We've made a lot of improvements durning the short time we've owned it. 330-ft of new concrete on the track and a general face lift.

Maybe do a small car show/cruise in kind of deal and if you wanted to make some passes do so as well. Just a laid back get together 

I've posted this over on the NC side as well. I live in Monroe, NC 25 miles from the track.

Mike


----------



## inkwell101 (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm up for that


----------



## Rockit_GTO (Apr 28, 2005)

Mike:

Definitely interested since I am right up the street outside Lancaster. I can also probably pull a bunch of f-bods from my former days.

What days and hours are you open? Any other upcoming events?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## GMMike (Dec 23, 2004)

We are open Friday and Saturday nights. 

Friday is test and tune with the gates opening at 5:00, staging lanes open from 5:45 until 10:00.
Saturday is our race day. Gates open at 2:00. Staging lanes open at 2:45. We allow open practice on race day until 5:00. Once we start the race we don't allow test and tune passes until after the race is completed. You may ask why, and from our experence we have more track clean up from the test and tune cars. We have a class we call trophy class that is aimed at street cars that want to have fun racing. This class requires DOT tires and is the only class you can enter that night. This keeps the seasoned racer from entering a pro class and the trophy class the same night.

The cost to enter the trophy class is $15.00. This get's car and driver in the gate and entered into the race. The winner receives a trophy and $60.00. Runner up receives $40.00. This is a fun class no pressure. I would love to see a staging lane full of GTO'. A Saturday would be better for me.

I welcome any thoughts.


----------



## Rockit_GTO (Apr 28, 2005)

Mike:

Will you please post up directions or do you have a website that I can send everyone too?

Look forward to getting down there on a Saturday for the trophy class.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## GMMike (Dec 23, 2004)

New web site should be up maybe by the end of next week. Gary with Raceworks.com is designing it for us. The mesage board is up now as well as a general email address. 

www.jeffersonpagelanddragway.com

The race track is located between Pageland SC and Jefferson SC off hwy 151 on Peach Orchard Road. From south west SC take Hwy. 9 to Pageland and turn onto Hwy. 151 heading south towards the beach. Hwy. 151 and Hwy. 601 intersect each other at Hwy 9 in Pageland. Once you turn onto Hwy. 151 go one (1) mile and turn left onto Evans Mill Road. This is the road right before you pass Conbraco on your left heading south. There is a sign there advertising Atkinson moble home repair parts and Carquest auto parts. Stay on Evans Mill for four (4) mile until you reach the next stop sign. At the stop sign turn right onto Peach Orchard Road and the track is 1.5 miles on your right. If you are coming from the Darlington area on Hwy. 151 north, you turn right onto Peach Orchard Road and the track is a short distance on the left. There is a land mark there at Peach Orchard Road and Hwy. 151 and it is a old run down crane.

Feel free to call me at my business anytime with any questions regarding the race track or call the number for the track and leave a message and i'll call you back.

(704) 821-7355 Work
(704) 821-6234 Work
(843) 658-3556 Track

Mike


----------



## Rockit_GTO (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I'll post it around on a couple of other boards.


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*SC Super Goat*

Whats up from Sumter !
We have 5 or 6 Goats around this area.Were lookiong for spots to "cruise to.

:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey! Hey! From Charleston!! Any others out there? (Mount Pleasant, North Chas., Summerville, ect.) arty: :cool


----------

